# Labels



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

If you are into home roasting & want an easy labelling system take a look at a Brother QL-570. Good for Windows or Mac

For an average £32 you get a machine that can quickly make really nice labels. max 62mm x whatever length you want

You can use in conjunction with MS office or do its own thing.

Its black on white or yellow & you can use coffee clip art. Its not so good with images.

No ribbons or cartridges to replace so thats another bonus.

I've done all my labelling up to now with Roaster Thing & its taken ages. Now its just seconds.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi @ronsil i was thinking about getting one of these. I know this is an old post but do you have an example of what they can produce? Can you make your own images/borders and use them on the label design? Looks like they are about £38 now. http://www.printerbase.co.uk/ql-570-thermal-label-printer.html?gclid=CLqel4y1_84CFYFkhgodwkAIbQ


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Its a black on white/yellow background printer.

The images are 'clip art' & can be positioned anywhere on the label.

You add text using any font & the text can be arranged to a shape.

Borders, called frames, in many different designs can be added.

A very simple machine but excellent value for the money


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

+1 on the above and currently using for all my bags.(continuous 62mm wide which is set to cut at end of label)

Is a thermal printer so restricted to Black and white and similar in principal to most commercial label printers that produce labels for your deliveries etc.

If you ignore the stupidly expensive Brother original rolls of sticky label(continuous / sized or even plain paper) and buy compatible from Ebay can often get 5 rolls for the same price as one original.

Picked mine up from Maplin about 2 months ago for about £30

Hope of help

John


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks guys. I had to pass staples on the way home and called in to have a look. I ended up buying one. It was reduced from £54 to £39.99 apparently!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You should be in sticker heaven by now then


----------

